# Gol Piatek Schalke - Herta. Video.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)

Piatek in gol in Schalke - Herta Berlino. Il polacco ha messo a segno il gol dello 0-2. 

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Che difese, roba da Serie B italiana. Potevano lasciarlo un po’ più libero. Ma appena impareranno a conoscerlo non vedrà più palla manco lì.

Edit: noto che il video è stato bloccato, strano ho fatto in tempo a vederlo, prima.



Admin ha scritto:


> Piatek in gol in Schalke - Herta Berlino. Il polacco ha messo a segno il gol dello 0-2.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Qualcuno può ricordarmi a quanti goal scatta il bonus di 43 milioni?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Febbraio 2020)

In gol Silva (domenica assist decisivo) e Piatek.

Contento per loro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In gol Silva (domenica assist decisivo) e Piatek.
> 
> Contento per loro



A quanti goal stagionali è, Silvia? Ah si, 3.

P.s: posso capire per Silvia, ma essere contenti per uno che ha mancato di rispetto al club trattandolo pubblicamente come una meta di passaggio e facendo sarcasmo appena se ne è andato su quanti attaccanti cambiamo va oltre la mia comprensione.


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Febbraio 2020)

pum pum pum


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2020)

Shhhhhhh


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Nemmeno quotata una stoccata contro il Milan da parte del padre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arrivo delle vedove del Bacca dei poveri in 3.....2......1.......



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno quotata una stoccata contro il Milan da parte del padre.



Il Milan doveva pagare i difensori avversari per lasciargli le stesse praterie che ha trovato nel video (che io ho fatto in tempo a vedere) e che trovava in Italia appena arrivato. La colpa è nostra se questo di mestiere fa il centravanti e su azione ha realizzato meno gol di Bani, Ceppitelli, Bonucci, Manolas, Smalling, Ansaldi, Milenkovic, Criscito, Calderoni, Theo Hernandez e Kolarov che di mestiere fanno i difensori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Febbraio 2020)

[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] 
qui mi pare che l unico con la fissa di Piatek sei tu 
in negativo.. ma sempre fissato rimani..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]
> qui mi pare che l unico con la fissa di Piatek sei tu
> in negativo.. ma sempre fissato rimani..



Ognuno ha le fisse che si merita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]
> qui mi pare che l unico con la fissa di Piatek sei tu
> in negativo.. ma sempre fissato rimani..



Seriamente, è che mi immagino già i peana che verranno fatti per questo scarpone. Gli stessi fatti per ogni attaccante dal post-Ibra in poi, che falliva sempre per colpe non sue a detta di molti salvo poi fare pena al pene anche nella sua successiva destinazione. L’ultima era Higuain secondo alcuni rinato che faceva invidia ad Alfredo Di Stefano quando nel girone d’andata con la Juve di quest’anno ha fatto un goal in meno di quelli fatti nel girone d’andata dello scorso anno con noi.

Poi Piatek ha mancato di rispetto al club con certe dichiarazioni che mi infastidiscono perfino di più del comportamento di Higuain, perché Higuain non era un pinco pallino signor nessuno almeno, anche se rimane un pezzo di melma.

Perché sai, se una (ex) star si comporta come tale lo digerisco meglio dei comportamenti da sbruffone di un nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A quanti goal stagionali è, Silvia? Ah si, 3.
> 
> P.s: posso capire per Silvia, ma essere contenti per uno che ha mancato di rispetto al club trattandolo pubblicamente come una meta di passaggio e facendo sarcasmo appena se ne è andato su quanti attaccanti cambiamo va oltre la mia comprensione.



critichi le difese poi silva ha solo 3 gol...
mah...

comunque... le difese valgono più di quelle italiane. vediamo a fine stagione cosa fa piatek, un gol non fa primavera.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]
> qui mi pare che l unico con la fissa di Piatek sei tu
> in negativo.. ma sempre fissato rimani..



In realtà è sipno con un altro account


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A quanti goal stagionali è, Silvia? Ah si, 3.
> 
> P.s: posso capire per Silvia, ma essere contenti per uno che ha mancato di rispetto al club trattandolo pubblicamente come una meta di passaggio e facendo sarcasmo appena se ne è andato su quanti attaccanti cambiamo va oltre la mia comprensione.



Io resto sempre attaccato a chi ha indossato la maglia rossonera.
Se fanno bene non mi dispiace.

Anche se adesso il mio tifo va tutto a Suso e al possibile scatto della clausola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> critichi le difese poi silva ha solo 3 gol...
> mah...
> 
> comunque... le difese valgono più di quelle italiane. vediamo a fine stagione cosa fa piatek, un gol non fa primavera.



Si stanno già formando i primi gruppi whatsapp dei difensori tedeschi. In Italia han funzionato bene, Caressa docet. 

Ma che le difese tedesche valgano più di quelle italiane è una bestemmia. Ho fatto in tempo a vedere il video e gli hanno lasciato praterie che in Italia manco in B, ma in generale in Bundesliga non difendono bene.

Se Silvia ha fatto solo tre goal è una ulteriore aggravante, infatti. Eppure ad inizio stagione appena cominciò a segnare qualcuno rimpiangeva anche lei.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io resto sempre attaccato a chi ha indossato la maglia rossonera.
> Se fanno bene non mi dispiace.
> 
> Anche se adesso il mio tifo va tutto a Suso e al possibile scatto della clausola.



Per me dipende molto dal comportamento. Ad esempio a Cutrone auguro il meglio, per dire. Perché è un ragazzo d’oro con grinta, cuore e milanista fino alle palle, anche se scarso.

Per Silvia sono indifferente.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io resto sempre attaccato a chi ha indossato la maglia rossonera.
> Se fanno bene non mi dispiace.
> 
> Anche se adesso il mio tifo va tutto a Suso e al possibile scatto della clausola.



Bonucci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bonucci.



O Collovati all’epoca. Io c’ero e di sicuro non gli auguravo il meglio.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> O Collovati all’epoca. Io c’ero e di sicuro non gli auguravo il meglio.



Anche a me diede fastidio. Però onestamente, lui fu preso a sassate dal nostro tifo, eh ...

In ogni caso poi si è dimostrato effettivamente da inter. Lo squallido gobbo per me non lo batte nessuno, la pantomima del numero di maglia, la fascia, tutte le dichiarazioni ... da plotone d'esecuzione proprio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Io resto sempre attaccato a chi ha indossato la maglia rossonera.*
> Se fanno bene non mi dispiace.
> 
> Anche se adesso il mio tifo va tutto a Suso e al possibile scatto della clausola.



Io solo a chi l'ha onorata..voglio dire, se devo restare legato al quel pezzo di sterco di Bonucci, per esempio, smetto di tifare...

Poi c'è la distinzione tra la stima del fuoriclasse/giocatore e il rispetto per l'uomo..per esempio Pirlo resterà sempre un Hall of Fame, ma umanamente, dopo le feci che ha detto su di noi, per me è zero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io solo a chi l'ha onorata..voglio dire, se devo restare legato al quel pezzo di sterco di Bonucci, per esempio, smetto di tifare...



Amen. E di sicuro nemmeno il polacco l’ha onorata, con le sue dichiarazioni quando era da noi dove ci trattava come una meta di passaggio e col suo sarcasmo (invece di fare autocritica pensando al PERCHÉ è stato panchinato da un trentottenne) appena arrivato a Berlino.


----------



## Heaven (7 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amen. E di sicuro nemmeno il polacco l’ha onorata, con le sue dichiarazioni quando era da noi dove ci trattava come una meta di passaggio e col suo sarcasmo (invece di fare autocritica pensando al PERCHÉ è stato panchinato da un trentottenne) appena arrivato a Berlino.




Ma pur di insultare Piatek ti devi inventare anche le cose? Smettiamola di dire che Piatek non ha onorato la maglia, ma poi cosa te ne frega che parli sempre e solo di Piatek anche ora che se ne andato. E dove le hai viste le vedove dei nostri ex attaccanti? Lo sai solo tu. Inoltre il fatto che paragoni le difese della Germania alla serie B italiana fa capire quanto segui il calcio, ti appigli ancora ai luoghi comuni di 15 anni fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma pur di insultare Piatek ti devi inventare anche le cose? Smettiamola di dire che Piatek non ha onorato la maglia, ma poi cosa te ne frega che parli sempre e solo di Piatek anche ora che se ne andato. E dove le hai viste le vedove dei nostri ex attaccanti? Lo sai solo tu. *Inoltre il fatto che paragoni le difese della Germania alla serie B italiana fa capire quanto segui il calcio, ti appigli ancora ai luoghi comuni di 15 anni fa*.



Comunque le difese tedesche non sono insuperabili dai..
Prendiamo un esempio a caso, Aubameyang è passata da una media gol 0,8+ in Germani a 0,6 in Premier..e non è che nemmeno in premier si segni poco..

Comunque i giudizi si danno dopo un periodo significativo..un gol all'esordio (un gollonzo poi) vuol dire nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma pur di insultare Piatek ti devi inventare anche le cose? Smettiamola di dire che Piatek non ha onorato la maglia, ma poi cosa te ne frega che parli sempre e solo di Piatek anche ora che se ne andato. E dove le hai viste le vedove dei nostri ex attaccanti? Lo sai solo tu. Inoltre il fatto che paragoni le difese della Germania alla serie B italiana fa capire quanto segui il calcio, ti appigli ancora ai luoghi comuni di 15 anni fa.



Era ovviamente una iperbole quella delle difese tedesche paragonabili alla B italiana, dai. Però che siano inferiori a quelle di questa pur derelitta Serie A è vero.

Per quanto riguarda l’onorare la maglia, a parte l’andare in campo svagati e svogliati direi che le dichiarazioni nella mia firma dove ci trattava come una meta di passaggio per andare in club più forti accompagnata da una delirante frase sul valere 70 milioni sia esplicativa. Non è che non devo rimarcare queste cose solo perché a te e ad altri sta simpatico Czwartek. 

Io e molti altri l’abbiamo visto come uno sbruffone arrogante ed esaltato pieno di finta sicurezza in se stesso (pensiamo alla ridicola sceneggiata di Verona dove ha zittito tutti perché c’era stata qualche timida critica a sua maestà dovuta al fatto che era da metà Marzo che su azione segnava quanto un medianaccio qualunque, sceneggiata fatta dopo un rigore segnato contro una neopromossa in dieci) che poi si è sciolto come una candela di fronte a San Siro.

Per me uno così, che si è comportato così, la maglia l’ha tutto meno che onorata, a differenza del pur scarso Cutrone.

Vogliamo parlare poi del sarcasmo idiota fatto appena andato in quella squadretta di bassa classifica (43 punti in Bundesliga nel 2018/2019 e nel 2017/2018, ma un fenomeno come lui non avrebbe dovuto essere ceduto per 70 milioni ad un top club europeo? ) sul fatto che cambiamo tanti attaccanti, come a scaricare le colpe sugli altri? Se prendiamo dei CESSI purtroppo poi siamo costretti a cambiarli, questo dovrebbe essere un concetto alla portata perfino di Czwartek, tanto più che nel post-Ibra abbiamo preso un sacco di cessi che anche dopo essere andati via da noi hanno fatto pena ovunque (Higuain incluso che è arrivato da ex campione ed è tornato alla Giuve da ex campione, facendo nel girone d’andata 2019/2020, con la squadra più forte della Serie A dietro, un goal in meno di quelli fatti con noi nel girone d’andata 2018/2019). Invece no, sempre scuse, giustificazioni, scaricare le colpe sugli altri.

Ricordo l’intervista dopo la partita a Bologna, dove dopo una partita da 6 (la prima da Marzo) in pagella (pur senza segnare su azione) lo avete tutti esaltato, tifosi e giornalisti, e Czwartek va davanti ai giornalisti a dire “ora sono in forma e quando sono in forma posso fare 6 o 7 goal in poche partite” e infatti dalla partita successiva col Sassuolo era tornato un fantasma.

Per quanto concerne le vedove, il suo topic è stato chiuso con gente che diceva “lo rimpiangeremo”, si sì come no.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque le difese tedesche non sono insuperabili dai..
> Prendiamo un esempio a caso, Aubameyang è passata da una media gol 0,8+ in Germani a 0,6 in Premier..e non è che nemmeno in premier si segni poco..
> 
> Comunque i giudizi si danno dopo un periodo significativo..un gol all'esordio (un gollonzo poi) vuol dire nulla



Amen.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque le difese tedesche non sono insuperabili dai..
> Prendiamo un esempio a caso, Aubameyang è passata da una media gol 0,8+ in Germani a 0,6 in Premier..e non è che nemmeno in premier si segni poco..
> 
> Comunque i giudizi si danno dopo un periodo significativo..un gol all'esordio (un gollonzo poi) vuol dire nulla



i giudizi li abbiamo già dati, da noi ha fallito... se poi si trasformerà in un campione amen... 
su piatek le responsabilità del milan si riducono all'avergli messo ai fianchi 2 pippe clamorose, ma anche lui ci ha messo del suo per fare schifo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i giudizi li abbiamo già dati, da noi ha fallito... se poi si trasformerà in un campione amen...
> su piatek le responsabilità del milan si riducono all'avergli messo ai fianchi 2 pippe clamorose, ma anche lui ci ha messo del suo per fare schifo.



Contando che è un attaccante, che peraltro ha giocato da titolare inamovibile il 90% delle partite, e che nel girone d’andata su azione ha segnato meno goal di Bani, Ceppitelli, Bonucci, Manolas, Smalling, Ansaldi, Milenkovic, Criscito, Calderoni, Theo Hernandez e Kolarov che di mestiere fanno i difensori, direi che è impossibile darti torto, a meno che uno non sia una groupie di Czwartek.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Contando che è un attaccante, che peraltro ha giocato da titolare inamovibile il 90% delle partite, e che nel girone d’andata su azione ha segnato meno goal di Bani, Ceppitelli, Bonucci, Manolas, Smalling, Ansaldi, Milenkovic, Criscito, Calderoni, Theo Hernandez e Kolarov che di mestiere fanno i difensori, direi che è impossibile darti torto, a meno che uno non sia una groupie di Czwartek.



a parte i gol segnati ha fatto proprio schifo purtroppo. peccato perchè a me è simpatico e non mi dispiacerà se farà bene altrove.
ma da noi bisogna essere realisti e dire che era ora che andasse via. tra l'altro l'unico che ha portato un po ' di soldi.


----------



## Manue (7 Febbraio 2020)

Non rimpiangerò mai Piatek, 
mai.
E' stata una delusione pazzesca, senza stop, non sapeva reggere un confronto fisico, 
lento, molle... 

inutile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte i gol segnati ha fatto proprio schifo purtroppo. peccato perchè a me è simpatico e non mi dispiacerà se farà bene altrove.
> ma da noi bisogna essere realisti e dire che era ora che andasse via. tra l'altro l'unico che ha portato un po ' di soldi.



Il fatto che a te e ad altri sia simpatico, devo essere sincero, è la cosa che più mi perplime, perfino di più di chi lo considera un giocatore di calcio, visti i suoi comportamenti e le sue dichiarazioni con le quali ha mancato gravemente di rispetto al club, trattandolo come una meta di passaggio prima e facendo sarcasmo da mononeurone poi. Cioè, è proprio una cosa inspiegabile per me, posso capire le simpatie per gente scarsa ma che da l’anima ed è umile, non posso (neanche sforzandomi) capire la simpatia per gente che unisce in un mi(se)rabile connubio l’ego (non il talento e nemmeno le palle) di Ibra e il talento di Lapadula; gente che per una mezza (manco intera) stagione azzeccata si ritiene un incrocio tra Lewandowski e Boniek e non ha timore di autolodarsi da solo in periodi nei quali fa rimpiangere Blissett.

Per il resto, tu scrivi “a parte i goal segnati”, ma Piatek è “i goal segnati”, nel senso che non ha mai saputo fare altro. Anche l’anno scorso a parte buttar dentro ogni pallone che toccava (segno evidentissimo che fosse in stato miracolato, altrimenti avrebbe riscritto la storia del calcio continuando a segnare a quei livelli, aveva una conversion rate superiore al 100%, manco Pelè dai, sto qua ha vinto al Superenalotto) non faceva altro, è stato l’unico attaccante in Serie A ad avere all’attivo zero assist o un assist (non mi ricordo se zero o uno) nel 2018/2019. Il pallone non l’ha mai saputo stoppare e a parte rari casi come l’esordio col Napoli e a Torino con la Juve, contro difensori forti spariva anche l’anno scorso in periodo miracolato. Ad esempio quando giocava nel Genoa era in pieno periodo miracolato ma contro le prime delle classifica spariva anche allora.



Manue ha scritto:


> Non rimpiangerò mai Piatek,
> mai.
> E' stata una delusione pazzesca, senza stop, non sapeva reggere un confronto fisico,
> lento, molle...
> ...



Peggio: dannoso. Il Piatek visto da metà Marzo 2019, dal derby in poi, è stato non solo inutile, ma dannoso. Fece un finale di stagione horror (perché molti ricordano solo il 2019/2020 ma non ricordano che da noi a parte le prime sette partite era sparito, appena il gioco s’è fatto duro) e vabbè, questa stagione si è palesato definitivamente per ciò che è, cioè robetta da (forse) bassa Serie A, e infatti è finito in bassa Bundesliga. Devo ammettere che mi dispiace che sia andato in Germania, avrei davvero voluto che finisse in Premier, lo avrebbero divorato. Perché è vero che in Premier si segna, ma si segna se sei forte, uno come Piatek lo avrebbero fatto sparire più ancora che in Serie A.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che a te e ad altri sia simpatico, devo essere sincero, è la cosa che più mi perplime, perfino di più di chi lo considera un giocatore di calcio, visti i suoi comportamenti e le sue dichiarazioni con le quali ha mancato gravemente di rispetto al club, trattandolo come una meta di passaggio prima e facendo sarcasmo da mononeurone poi. Cioè, è proprio una cosa inspiegabile per me, posso capire le simpatie per gente scarsa ma che da l’anima ed è umile, non posso (neanche sforzandomi) capire la simpatia per gente che unisce in un mi(se)rabile connubio l’ego (non il talento e nemmeno le palle) di Ibra e il talento di Lapadula; gente che per una mezza (manco intera) stagione azzeccata si ritiene un incrocio tra Lewandowski e Boniek e non ha timore di autolodarsi da solo in periodi nei quali fa rimpiangere Blissett.
> 
> Per il resto, tu scrivi “a parte i goal segnati”, ma Piatek è “i goal segnati”, nel senso che non ha mai saputo fare altro. Anche l’anno scorso a parte buttar dentro ogni pallone che toccava (segno evidentissimo che fosse in stato miracolato, altrimenti avrebbe riscritto la storia del calcio continuando a segnare a quei livelli, aveva una conversion rate superiore al 100%, manco Pelè dai, sto qua ha vinto al Superenalotto) non faceva altro, è stato l’unico attaccante in Serie A ad avere all’attivo zero assist o un assist (non mi ricordo se zero o uno) nel 2018/2019. Il pallone non l’ha mai saputo stoppare e a parte rari casi come l’esordio col Napoli e a Torino con la Juve, contro difensori forti spariva anche l’anno scorso in periodo miracolato. Ad esempio quando giocava nel Genoa era in pieno periodo miracolato ma contro le prime delle classifica spariva anche allora.



queste cose che tu pensi di lui io non le ho colte.
perchè ha zittito le telecamere o ha detto che al prossimo trasferimento vorrebbe costare il doppio? non mi pare siano cose gravi, per me.
non ho avuto le tue percezioni ma mica sempre si hanno percezioni simili, pensa che io schifo donnarumma e gattuso, che tu ami, che per me han fatto 100 volte peggio. opinioni.
alla fine non ha mai fatto casini. per quel poco che può dare uno così, ha cercato sempre di darlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste cose che tu pensi di lui io non le ho colte.
> perchè ha zittito le telecamere o ha detto che al prossimo trasferimento vorrebbe costare il doppio? non mi pare siano cose gravi, per me.
> non ho avuto le tue percezioni ma mica sempre si hanno percezioni simili, pensa che io schifo donnarumma e gattuso, che tu ami, che per me han fatto 100 volte peggio. opinioni.
> alla fine non ha mai fatto casini. per quel poco che può dare uno così, ha cercato sempre di darlo.



Oltre al discorso che voleva valere il doppio, quando disse “quando cambierò club” come se fossimo un Genoa qualunque.... cioè ok che adesso in questo periodo il Milan non è quello di un tempo, ma queste cose se anche le pensi non le dici. Poi il sarcasmo che ha fatto appena andato in quel cesso di squadra dell’Hertha sul fatto che abbiamo cambiato molti attaccanti, come se dovessimo tenerci dei cessi. Bah, un montato, che lo sia mi pare evidente, o ricordo solo io anche le parole di suo padre l’anno scorso sul fatto che “bisognerà vedere se il Milan riuscirà a tenere il passo di Kris”? Cioè il Milan deve tenere il passo di un nessuno come lui, capito? Se uno così non è un montato arrogante (colpa anche del padre e dei tifosi che lo hanno eretto ad idolo trovandogli sempre mille alibi, infatti appena è stato criticato un attimo ha fatto il gesto di Verona) allora nessuno lo è.

Per quanto riguarda Donnarumma non lo amo, mi ricordo bene quello che è successo nell’Estate 2017, dico solo che è molto forte, perché è indiscutibile. Lo amo come giocatore, quello sì, non come persona, a meno che in futuro non faccia scelte ben precise. 

Gattuso non sarà un grande allenatore ma non tutti avrebbero rinunciato a cinque milioni di euro come ha fatto lui quando ha rescisso il contratto, da quel punto di vista ha avuto un atteggiamento opposto a quello di Donnarumma.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non rimpiangerò mai Piatek,
> mai.
> E' stata una delusione pazzesca, senza stop, non sapeva reggere un confronto fisico,
> lento, molle...
> ...



Piatek, oggi è il suo giorno, è un giocatore da bassa serie A che nel giro di 1 mese si è bruciato talmente la testa che ha pensato di essere il più forte di tutti, si è fatto dal primo giorno dei giri assurdi, come se qualcosa lo stesse rendendo consapevole di stare per diventare un attaccante da 70 mln, un idolo delle folle.
E' il classico attaccante che fa 6 mesi alla grande e si monta la testa, da quel momento il giocatore è finito, i gol non arrivano perché prima arrivavano con mezzo pallone, i gol te li devi costruire sempre, se sei scarso tecnicamente come lui ci devi mettere il 300% in più per poter trovare una certa continuità.
Continuità che al Milan deve essere trovata non solo in campo ma anche in generale, a me uno che dice di voler valere 70 mln in futuro fa solo incaxxare, già lì si dimostra bruciato perché ha confermato di non aver capito l'ambiente, il club, normale poi con una testa del genere, una tecnica così infima, finisca tutto nel giro di pochi mesi, come fa uno così a trovare continuità? con queste pressioni? si farà una carriera in qualche mediopiccola e se è fortunato ne metterà 8-10 l'anno.. niente che un Seferovic svizzero qualsiasi non possa darti in certi contesti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oltre al discorso che voleva valere il doppio, quando disse “quando cambierò club” come se fossimo un Genoa qualunque.... cioè ok che adesso in questo periodo il Milan non è quello di un tempo, ma queste cose se anche le pensi non le dici. Poi il sarcasmo che ha fatto appena andato in quel cesso di squadra dell’Hertha sul fatto che abbiamo cambiato molti attaccanti, come se dovessimo tenerci dei cessi. Bah, un montato, che lo sia mi pare evidente, o ricordo solo io anche le parole di suo padre l’anno scorso sul fatto che “bisognerà vedere se il Milan riuscirà a tenere il passo di Kris”? Cioè il Milan deve tenere il passo di un nessuno come lui, capito? Se uno così non è un montato arrogante (colpa anche del padre e dei tifosi che lo hanno eretto ad idolo trovandogli sempre mille alibi, infatti appena è stato criticato un attimo ha fatto il gesto di Verona) allora nessuno lo è.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Donnarumma non lo amo, mi ricordo bene quello che è successo nell’Estate 2017, dico solo che è molto forte, perché è indiscutibile. Lo amo come giocatore, quello sì, non come persona, a meno che in futuro non faccia scelte ben precise.
> 
> Gattuso non sarà un grande allenatore ma non tutti avrebbero rinunciato a cinque milioni di euro come ha fatto lui quando ha rescisso il contratto, da quel punto di vista ha avuto un atteggiamento opposto a quello di Donnarumma.



si si è un montato, ma non mi da così fastidio cosa vuoi che ti dica. forse perchè non mi aspettavo molto da lui come persona.
è montato ma almeno è sincero e cristallino. non dice che ama il milan e cavolate simili per poi comportarsi al contrario.

gli altri 2 invece, sempre secondo me, sono le cose più false transitate da milanello negli ultimi anni. dei veri vermi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si è un montato, ma non mi da così fastidio cosa vuoi che ti dica. forse perchè non mi aspettavo molto da lui come persona.
> è montato ma almeno è sincero e cristallino. non dice che ama il milan e cavolate simili per poi comportarsi al contrario.
> 
> gli altri 2 invece, sempre secondo me, sono le cose più false transitate da milanello negli ultimi anni. dei veri vermi.



Ma vedi, un conto è dire che ama il Milan (a parte che l’aveva detto, aveva pure detto che era tifoso del Milan da bambino, ma transeat), un conto è non rispettarlo. Con le dichiarazioni che ha fatto sul cambiare club ecc non l’ha rispettato, il che è molto più grave. Ci sta non amare un club ma fintanto che ci giochi perlomeno devi rispettarlo, almeno formalmente, poi privatamente puoi anche ritenerlo inferiore al Genoa, ma non lo tratti così davanti ai giornalisti. Fosse stato per me, se fossi stato in dirigenza, da quel momento sarebbe finito fuori rosa.

Sul definire Gattuso un verme soprassiedo, mi sembra che si sia comportato in maniera opposta ad un verme, questo mi basta. Parliamo di uno che a Catania col Milan ha giocato con un crociato rotto oltre che rinunciare ai soldi che gli dovevamo la scorsa estate, questo sarebbe il verme giusto? Ok.

Su Donnarumma invece non ho una buona opinione a livello umano (cosa diversa sul giocatore, invece molti da quando ha fatto ciò che ha fatto tre anni fa lo hanno preso di mira anche a livello tecnico e adesso se fa miracoli mostruosi diventano robe da ordinaria amministrazione) ma potrei cambiarla in futuro, dipenderà da lui. Dopotutto aveva 18 anni, ci sta fare degli errori e poi cambiare, anche se temo che non lo farà.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Piatek, oggi è il suo giorno, è un giocatore da bassa serie A che nel giro di 1 mese si è bruciato talmente la testa che ha pensato di essere il più forte di tutti, si è fatto dal primo giorno dei giri assurdi, come se qualcosa lo stesse rendendo consapevole di stare per diventare un attaccante da 70 mln, un idolo delle folle.
> E' il classico attaccante che fa 6 mesi alla grande e si monta la testa, da quel momento il giocatore è finito, i gol non arrivano perché prima arrivavano con mezzo pallone, i gol te li devi costruire sempre, se sei scarso tecnicamente come lui ci devi mettere il 300% in più per poter trovare una certa continuità.
> Continuità che al Milan deve essere trovata non solo in campo ma anche in generale, a me uno che dice di voler valere 70 mln in futuro fa solo incaxxare, già lì si dimostra bruciato perché ha confermato di non aver capito l'ambiente, il club, normale poi con una testa del genere, una tecnica così infima, finisca tutto nel giro di pochi mesi, come fa uno così a trovare continuità? con queste pressioni? si farà una carriera in qualche mediopiccola e se è fortunato ne metterà 8-10 l'anno.. niente che un Seferovic svizzero qualsiasi non possa darti in certi contesti.



Quoto tutto. 

Sulla continuità, come ho scritto se avesse continuato come nel suo periodo miracolato avrebbe riscritto la storia del calcio, una conversion rate superiore al 100%, dai, era un videogame arcade anni ‘80, non esisteva. Già solo quello avrebbe dovuto farci rizzare le antenne, invece dopo che a metà Marzo andò in malora segnando solo tre goal fino a fine campionato e facendo pena anche in Estate, tutta Estate, la dirigenza pensò bene di puntare tutto su di lui, considerandolo una certezza tale da potergli affiancare una superscommessa come Leao. Li gravissimo errore, se c’ero arrivato io (e ci sono i post a confermarlo, nel suo topic, già da fine Aprile oltre che quelli di fine Agosto dove scrivevo che andava venduto prima che tutti capissero quanto è scarso) avrebbero dovuto arrivarci anche loro, e lo dico io che giudico buoni gli acquisti di Paolo e Zvone, ma su Czwartek e Forrest Giamp hanno fatto errori gravissimi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i giudizi li abbiamo già dati, da noi ha fallito... se poi si trasformerà in un campione amen...
> su piatek le responsabilità del milan si riducono all'avergli messo ai fianchi 2 pippe clamorose, ma anche lui ci ha messo del suo per fare schifo.



Non ha avuto la personalità per reggere la maglia..Ibra in 2 settimane ha rivoltato i compagni, lui non ha fatto altro che isolarsi...
Il discorso non arrivano rifornimenti vale fino a un certo punto, perché pure la punta "crea" le situazioni pericolose..

Non è possibile che appena in campo c'è Ibra il baricentro si alzi di 15-20 metri e creiamo il doppio delle occasioni..sarà un caso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi però siate onesti, in serie A i 2 metri che gli lascia il difensore non li avrebbe mai avuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però siate onesti, in serie A i 2 metri che gli lascia il difensore non li avrebbe mai avuti.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ha avuto la personalità per reggere la maglia..Ibra in 2 settimane ha rivoltato i compagni, lui non ha fatto altro che isolarsi...
> Il discorso non arrivano rifornimenti vale fino a un certo punto, perché pure la punta "crea" le situazioni pericolose..
> 
> Non è possibile che appena in campo c'è Ibra il baricentro si alzi di 15-20 metri e creiamo il doppio delle occasioni..sarà un caso?



è quel che ho detto io... 
i 2 ai lati, comunque, oltre che non rifornire condizionano proprio il gioco in negativo. ma non possono essere un alibi totale.

ibra più che rivitalizzare singoli ha fatto ancora meglio, ha rivoltato la formazione. quel che un allenatore medio avrebbe fatto da 2 anni.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però siate onesti, in serie A i 2 metri che gli lascia il difensore non li avrebbe mai avuti.



Vai a vedere quanti gol vengono fatti in Germania e quanti in Italia. Basta questo per capire che li è un paradiso per gli attaccanti.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è quel che ho detto io...
> i 2 ai lati, comunque, oltre che non rifornire condizionano proprio il gioco in negativo. ma non possono essere un alibi totale.
> 
> ibra più che rivitalizzare singoli ha fatto ancora meglio, ha rivoltato la formazione. quel che un allenatore medio avrebbe fatto da 2 anni.



Aveva degli assist man da schifo, ma a partire dalla torneè americana per finire alla gara di coppa con il torino potrei farti un bel collage dei gol sbagliati da questo asino quest'anno.

S'è montato la testa, senza avere dalla sua manco i colpi di un Balotelli. 

S'è preso la 9, ha fatto l'intervista in cui indicava il Milan come un trampolino, ha zittito tutti dopo un rigore in una prova ridicola. 

Troppe cose evidenti che denotano come non ci fosse con la testa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aveva degli assist man da schifo, ma a partire dalla torneè americana per finire alla gara di coppa con il torino potrei farti un bel collage dei gol sbagliati da questo asino quest'anno.



Una marea. I più eclatanti con Brescia all’andata (tre sbagliati in una sola partita, da subentrante per giunta), con l’Inter (cross di Leao al bacio a centro area e lui salta goffo e la mette alta, sarebbe stato l’1-0), col Parma (sbaglia un goal di testa da due metri, per fortuna che poi ci penserà Theo), ma soprattutto con Toro, Juve e Lazio. Col Toro se ne mangia due clamorosi, tra cui io goal del nostro 2-0 che avrebbe chiuso tutto (e prenderemo goal del pari dal Toro sull’azione seguente) oltre che il goal del 2-1, con la Juve dove sbaglia un colpo di testa da due metri su assist di Suso e col Napoli dove si è mangiato un goal incredibile su assist di Theo, un tap in facile facile ma riesce a farsi recuperare da Koulibaly che lo anticipa, e sarebbe stato il goal vittoria. Praticamente abbiamo perso tre punti col Toro, uno con la Juve e due col Napoli. Con un attaccante normodotato, non dico chissà cosa, sarebbe stato sufficiente un Immobile in quei frangenti, ma anche un Belotti, avremmo sei punti in più e saremmo a -1 dal quarto posto con gli scontri diretti in casa ancora da fare nonostante Suso, nonostante Calabria, nonostante Kessie, nonostante tutto, non lo siamo grazie a questo cesso che ci ha fatto giocare senza attaccanti per tutto il girone d’andata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è quel che ho detto io...
> i 2 ai lati, comunque, oltre che non rifornire condizionano proprio il gioco in negativo. ma non possono essere un alibi totale.
> 
> ibra più che rivitalizzare singoli ha fatto ancora meglio, ha rivoltato la formazione. quel che un allenatore medio avrebbe fatto da 2 anni.



Eh ma lo fai se hai un'opzione alla Ibra..perché non l'ha rivoltata ibra la formazione ma Pinoli nel momento in cui ha avuto un'alternativa...

Se togli Sugo e Chalanoglu ma ti ritrovi gente che comunque non conclude nulla poco cambia..

Castillejo e Rebic sembravano due inutili, con Ibra in campo rendono di più...

Raga, Ibra aveva reso nocciolino un giocatore che è andato agli Europei del 2012...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh ma lo fai se hai un'opzione alla Ibra..perché non l'ha rivoltata ibra la formazione ma Pinoli nel momento in cui ha avuto un'alternativa...
> 
> Se togli Sugo e Chalanoglu ma ti ritrovi gente che comunque non conclude nulla poco cambia..
> 
> ...



casti e rebic non sembravano inutili e non rendono di più con ibra, semplicemente rendono di più in campo che in panchina.
fosse arrivato un attaccante alla ibra, ma non ibra, suso sarebbe ancora titolare nel milan. sicuro come l'oro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aveva degli assist man da schifo, ma a partire dalla torneè americana per finire alla gara di coppa con il torino potrei farti un bel collage dei gol sbagliati da questo asino quest'anno.
> 
> S'è montato la testa, senza avere dalla sua manco i colpi di un Balotelli.
> 
> ...



si è probabile.
ma non sono i gol sbagliati... pippo se ne divorava tantissimi, ibra in 4 partite se ne è mangiati di clamorosi...
è che proprio non ne azzeccava una. niente gol, niente sponde, sempre in terra... un disastro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si è probabile.
> ma non sono i gol sbagliati... pippo se ne divorava tantissimi, ibra in 4 partite se ne è mangiati di clamorosi...
> è che proprio non ne azzeccava una. niente gol, niente sponde, sempre in terra... un disastro.



Pippo se ne divorava tantissimi ma ne faceva anche tantissimi. Che poi quel “se ne divorava tantissimi” è relativo, se ne divorava qualcuno, certo, ma era un attaccante dal rapporto occasioni/goal elevatissimo, non per niente pur con una tecnica rudimentale (anche se rispetto a Piatek era Robaldinho) è arrivato a giocare finali di Champions League, e di attaccanti con tecnica rudimentale che hanno giocato tanti anni in squadre di vertice ce ne sono stati ma sono sempre stati una risicatissima minoranza. No perché spesso anche qui quando si parla di attaccanti leggo ragionamenti come “ma cosa vuoi che conti la tecnica, abbiamo visto questa squadra vincere con Inzaghi e Massaro”, si, peccato che di Inzaghi e Massaro ce ne siano due su non so quante migliaia, in genere gli attaccanti di vertice sono e sono sempre stati abili tecnicamente, non sono poche rondini a fare primavera.

Pippo inoltre veniva da tanti anni alla Juve dove nel gioco di connessione era cresciuto tanto. Nella difesa della palla era una bestia, *per non parlare dei tempi e le letture dove forse è stato uno dei più grandi attaccanti di sempre.* Ecco perché è arrivato ai vertici nonostante una tecnica non sopraffina (seppur da Serie A e non da Lega Pro come il polacco), perché aveva qualità nelle quali era un top assoluto mondiale, come quelle menzionate sopra e la velocità quando servito sul filo del fuorigioco (merito anche della sua maniacale professionalità anche a tavola dove faceva una dieta infernale per non prendere un etto e avere sempre quei due decimi di secondo sui marcatori avversari). Negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto tutti attaccanti che eccellevano in cosa? In nulla. Oggi uno come Superpippo varrebbe 100/120 milioni senza problemi.

Ibra di goal se ne è divorati due di clamorosi (col Brescia e col Toro) ma ne ha fatti pure due (in quattro partite) e ne ha fatti fare due (i goal vittoria con Brescia e Udinese sono anche merito suo).

Questi due post su Czwartek



Milanlove ha scritto:


> io però non capirò mai commenti tipo "non si può bollarlo come scarso perchè..." come se stessimo parlando di 3 partite brutte giocate da un campione, mentre è normale dire "un cobra dell'area di rigore... FORSE non è un fenomeno nel legare il gioco...la risposta a Icardi (100 e passa gol in serie A in 3-4 anni)".
> 
> Per me Piatek non si può bollarlo come un attaccante forte, ne tanto meno un attaccante da Milan. Piatek non è ne più, ne meno di un attaccante che ha azzeccato 4-5 mesi al Genoa e 4-5 partite nel Milan. Poi va bene ha fatto gol nel campionato polacco, ma nel campionato polacco, stando alle statistiche degli ultimi 2 campionati, Angulo a 35 anni ha fatto quasi 50 gol nel Gornik Zabrze.
> 
> ...





Milanlove ha scritto:


> *L'inter per anni ha giocato con calciatori penosi e con un gioco scadente. È arrivata sesta, settima, ma Icardi i gol li ha sempre fatti per esempio. Cito Icardi perché Piatek è stato paragonato a lui. Nel caso dell'inter si poteva dire che la punta non era il problema dei sesti e settimi posti.* Ma permettimi, questo non si può dire del Milan. Perché a questo punto vale tutto allora: Musacchio e Romagnoli vanno bene perché il problema è come su difende la squadra, kessie e Paquetà vanno bene perché il problema è come si muove male la squadra. Calabria e Theo sono uguali? Perché il primo gioca male e il secondo bene? In questo caso non dipende la squadra ma contano i singoli? Biglia poverino che può fare se in campo nessuno si muove?
> Vale tutto così. Van tutti bene e tutti hanno la giustificazione che giocano male per colpa degli altri. E allora a questo punto io dico che il Milan gioca male perché in avanti c'è un palo della luce che non crea spazi e che è totalmente incapace di dialogare con i compagni.
> *Per quanto riguarda Higuain, c'è molta propaganda su di lui quest'anno. In campionato ha fatto sì e no 3-4 gol (quanti ne ha fatti più dell'higuain rossonero alla 13esima giornata?) , lo stanno descrivendo come se fosse il capocannoniere del torneo * .* Immobile per dire ha fatto una decina di gol più di lui e non gioca nella squadra nettamente più forte in Italia. L'anno scorso Higuain al Chelsea ha fatto ben più schifo che da noi, tanto per dire.
> 
> ...



Dicono tutto ciò che c’è da dire, inutile aggiungere altro. Grazie al cielo ce ne siamo liberati.

* il punto su Higuain è importante, perché molti dicono “ma come ha fallito pure Higuain, quindi il problema non sono le punte”, si, discorso che sarebbe giusto se Higuain fosse ancora quello dei 36 goal, peccato che Higuain da un paio d’anni sia un decimo di ciò che era un tempo, quindi il problema dal post-Ibra è eccome che abbiamo preso tutti cessi come attaccanti o ex campioni che rendono poco più che i cessi. Senza tanto girarci intorno. Poi certo, abbiamo problemi anche in fase creativa, ma da quando è arrivato Pioli la creatività in realtà non è mancata, è mancato chi la buttasse dentro e mettesse in condizioni altri di metterla dentro, fino all’arrivo di Zlatan, ma con l’arrivo di Pioli comunque il gioco davanti, i tiri e le occasioni erano aumentate esponenzialmente, solo che mancava un Ibra che la mettesse dentro (in quattro partite più goal su azione del polacco in 20) e che valorizzasse giocatori come Rebic.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Febbraio 2020)

Piatek era un personaggio molto strano. Le sue pistole erano ambigue. Molto meglio il bravo ragazzo Ibra, un bel prospetto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2020)

> pur con una tecnica rudimentale



Io sfaterei sto falso mito della tecnica rudimentale di Pippo: la tecnica non è solo come saper toccare il pallone o il dribbling o il tiro (da fuori) nelle quali era piuttosto scarso, ma tecnica vuol dire molto altro nel Calcio; direi colpo di testa e acrobazia per esempio, ma soprattutto il sapersi muovere, attaccare gli spazi (famoso il suo giocare al limite del fuorigioco), dettare il passaggio e altre qualità che altri sapranno elencare meglio di me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io sfaterei sto falso mito della tecnica rudimentale di Pippo: la tecnica non è solo come saper toccare il pallone o il dribbling o il tiro (da fuori) nelle quali era piuttosto scarso, ma tecnica vuol dire molto altro nel Calcio; direi colpo di testa e acrobazia per esempio, ma soprattutto il sapersi muovere, attaccare gli spazi (famoso il suo giocare al limite del fuorigioco), dettare il passaggio e altre qualità che altri sapranno elencare meglio di me.



Che poi è quello che ho detto io in altre parole parlando dell’abilità di Pippo nei tempi e nelle letture e della sua velocità. Ma infatti lui era un fuoriclasse, non bello da vedere ma oggi varrebbe 120/130 milioni senza dubbio (perlomeno se parliamo dell’Inzaghi che noi comprammo dalla Giuve). La sua storia parla chiaro, con uno come lui ci vinci le Champions, era una delle punte con più goal internazionali, altroché attaccante scarso. Era scarso in alcuni fondamentali ma in altri era letteralmente top mondo e quindi il prodotto finale era comunque di livello molto alto.


----------

